# Urbi-Had 2 doelings :D Pics Pg 2



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

This is Urbi. I got her exactly a week ago, at which point the man I bought her from estimated that she was a month out from kidding. She had triplets her first time; this is her second kidding. Oh, and she's an unregistered ND.

This is a pic of her next to Baina (year-old doe) today:








These are my attempt at udder/pooch pics:
























And here's a side pic:








And Another over-top pic:









So the question is: How far out from kidding do you think she is?

Thanks!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Urbi- Pic Heavy*

All I will say is AAAAAWWWWWWW, she is cute.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Urbi- Pic Heavy*

Hmmm I would say 3 weeks or so- pretty girl and nice udder coming in!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Urbi- Pic Heavy*



sweetgoats said:


> All I will say is AAAAAWWWWWWW, she is cute.


 Thanks!! She's super-duper food motivated, and thinks that since I hand feed, I'm always packin' some goodies, so I had to put some pellets down and race around while she was still distracted to get the pics lol. She's a riot.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Urbi- Pic Heavy*



ProctorHillFarm said:


> Hmmm I would say 3 weeks or so- pretty girl and nice udder coming in!


Ok! Great, he said she started getting a bag last Sunday and that she was probably a month out when I got her, so looks like he knew what he was talking about  Thanks!!

Do you think she'll have 3 again?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Urbi- Pic Heavy*

i'd say 2, unless shes carrying deep..then possibly 3


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Urbi- Pic Heavy*

Experienced moms can fool you, she's filling her uddernow, but she could have a bit longer than 3 weeks to go. She's deep enough to hide 3 in there but my guess is 2. She's a pretty girl, bet she gives you some flashy babies.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Urbi- Pic Heavy*

Thanks, guys! She is bred to a silver/blue and white buck, so here's to hoping for some pretty babies 

She really doesn't act like the babies bother her at all. She does, however, act as though no one has ever fed her in her life and you (whoever you are) should let her at the food. All of it. Now, please! Haha. She's quite the beggar when it comes to anyone in the backyard who may possibly have access to food.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Urbi- Pic Heavy*

She sounds like every goat I have....You know mine are starving right? LOL...They see the dog at the gate and think he should feed them too!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Urbi- Pic Heavy*

Oh yeah? So I should start training now in front of the mirror "NO.....No. No No no no? NO." Haha practice makes it easier to say when they "mehhhhhhhhh" at me. They're sooooo cute. It's hard to say no. We got locally made bermuda/alfalfa and molasses pellets and mixed it in with the grain i hand feed them in small quantities so I could hand feed them more (less grain%). They looooove those pellets!! That's how I got Baina (white one) to love me


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Urbi- Pic Heavy*

Mine inhale cheerios....literally, Heidi sucks them down so fast I swear she blew one from her nose!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Urbi- Pic Heavy*

Hahaha! Nice! I bought a huge thing of rasins from Costco, I suppose I will have to break them out tomorrow!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Urbi- Pic Heavy*

Very pretty doe. Your in arizona but moving to montana? Tell me your moving soon, or keeping all those babies. They are gonna be gorgeous!!! im in az lol


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Urbi- Pic Heavy*



Nubiansrus1 said:


> Very pretty doe. Your in arizona but moving to montana? Tell me your moving soon, or keeping all those babies. They are gonna be gorgeous!!! im in az lol


Hahaha! Where in AZ are ya? I'm in Mesa.

We're not moving til June-ish, and we'll see about the babies


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Urbi- Pic Heavy*

We used to live in mesa, lol. Were out in maricopa now... oooo this isnt good. LOL Let me know if you end up needing help or anything. Were always in mesa


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Urbi- Pic Heavy*

We're on the Mesa/AJ line that is actually a county island, so we can have any livestock except pigs 

I may take you up on that! This is my first pair of goaties, and she's probably going to pop in 3 weeks or so


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Urbi- Pic Heavy*

Yeah let me know. If you want Ill send you my cell number in a PM.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*We Have Babies *

Urbi (soon to have her name changed because my boyfriend "doesn't speak Nigerian" and can't remember their names haha) Kidded at a little before 1 AM this morning. She had two does (YAAAAY)!! Picture time!


















The whit(er) girl is significantly smaller than her sister, both got their cords dipped, dried off (need to give the white one a better rub down than mom could muster today when it gets a little warmer), and got lots of milk from mom.

I totally molested mom yesterday, took pictures, she didn't feel full and had ligament, so I don't know how one goes from no signs to "Look! I made baaaaabies!" but she did it like a champ and these girls are beautiful


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh WOW,,,, and doelings to boot,, :kidred: :kidred: That is wonderful news and they are both soooo pretty. Congrats to a happy goatie family... Mom looks very pretty to. :stars:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats! They are adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

They are so adorable! Love the one with the buckskin head and white body. Congrats on a successful delivery!! And :birthday: to the little ones!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the :kidred: :kidred: wonderful colors ! :stars: BTW wonderful avatar-so cute.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks! That full size pic is in the announcement thread  After I cleaned her all up today. She's a whiney lil girl!


----------

